# "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich



## Rotaugen Max (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,#h

Kann mir bitte jemand die Adresse (also Straße, Stadt etc.) von einem Angelsee oder auch Forellenteich in Frankreich (Elsass, am besten wäre in der nähe von Breisach also ziemlich nahe an der Grenze) geben? Wenn es möglich wäre auch gleich noch erwähnen wo man dann die Tageskarte abholen kann.

Vielen herzlichen Dank :vik:


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Du kannst dir auch einen "richtigen" Angelschein holen, dann darfst du in allen staatlichen Gewässern in Frankreich angeln. Ohne Prüfung, einfach kaufen.
Zum Beispiel im Rhein und den Kanälen oder auch im Vauban Weiher bei Neuf Brisach.
Die Karte bekommst du zB im Angelladen in Vogelgrün, das ist ganz nah bei Breisach. Kannst sogar mit dem Rad hinfahren. Erster Kreisverkehr nach der Brücke, dritte Ausfahrt. Nächster Kreisverkehr erste rechts. Im Ort die erste rechts und weiter bis zum Angelladen. Die sprechen deutsch.

Über Forellenpuffs kann ich nichts sagen, nicht meine Welt, sorry.
Der Vauban Weiher ist aber auch nett zum anfangen, gibt viele Weissfische, Barsche, schöne Karpfen und auch einige Hechte. Ist nur oft etwas voll am Wochenende.
Und aufpassen: nachts nur auf Karpfen und Catch&Release Pflicht! Wenn du einen Fisch tötest bist du dran


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

http://members.chello.at/lanner/

http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/Metiquay-See.htm

http://www.fishermanholidays.com/de/intro.htm


----------



## Rotaugen Max (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

@NobertF 
erstmal vielen dank#6, eigentlich meinte ich mit forellenteich kein forellenpuff, eher eine anlage in dem man eben forellen angeln kann,vielleicht ist das ja auch das gleiche#c ich hab noch nicht viel erfahrung mit forellenteichen...

Wie viel kostet denn so ein "richtiger" Angelschein?

Kann man für den Vauban Weiher auch erstmal eine Tageskarte kaufen?

Wie ist das mit dem "wenn du einen Fisch tötest bist du dran" zu verstehen? Ich kann den gefangenen Fisch ja nich einfach noch lebend mitnehmen?|kopfkrat

:vik:


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Hallo nochmal,

ja äh  Forellenteich meinte ich. Sorry für den blöden Ausdruck.
Tageskarten für den Rhein gibt es auf jeden Fall, ob die auch im Vauban Weiher gelten weiss ich jetzt nicht. Das müsstest du vor Ort fragen. Ich glaub aber eigentlich schon.
Aber wie gesagt: du darfst die Fische (Karpfen, Rest wohl schon) nicht mitnehmen, du musst sie zurücksetzen.

Achja Preise: die Jahreskarte so 60 Euro, Tageskarte müssten 11 sein. Allerdings könnte es sein dass es für Jugendliche billiger ist.
Am Besten ist echt du schaust mal bei dem Angelladen vorbei den ich genannt habe. Die können dir alles sagen und auch bestimmt Forellenteiche nennen. Gibt wohl einige in Frankreich, aber wie gesagt: keine Ahnung wo, ich mag die nicht.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Okay, vielen Dank für die guten Infos! |supergri

Sind Forellenteiche wirklich so schlimm? Mein Klassenkamerad hat mal gesagt das so ein Teich ganz nett wäre, deswegen hab ich gefragt...

Auf zum Vauban Weiher #a:m
Können die wirklich Deutsch?
Also kann ich einfach hingehen und sagen:" Hallo, eine Tageskarte für den Vauban Weiher." oder muss man am anfang eher französisch reden?#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Na mit etwas deutsch,englische evt. französich wirst du das sco hingriegen....


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Ne die sprechen genausogut deutsch wie ich.
Kein Problem.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ne die sprechen genausogut deutsch wie ich.
> Kein Problem.


 
Dann steht meinem ersten Angeltag am Vauban Weiher wohl nix mehr im Wege :vik:


----------



## wanka5 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Servus!|wavey:
Also es gibt einen Forellen Teich in Markolsheim! Ist immer 14tägig Sonntags offen von 8:00-11:30 Kostet 10€
Letzten Sonntag bin ich in Genuss von 55% mehr Fisch von Berk.. Gu...
Wenn du konkrete Vorstellung vom Zielfisch oder Gewässer hast, kanns mir mal ne PN schicken!

PS: Die Farbe war Chunky Cheese


----------



## Rotaugen Max (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Hoi, #h

Damit ich nicht gleich nochmal einen neuen thread eröffnen muss frag ich nochmal was:

Würdet ihr sagen eine Abhakmatte ist Pflicht für jeden Angler oder kann man eventuell darauf verzichten?

Was für eine Spinnrute + Spinnrolle würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Sollte allerdings insgesamt nicht über 150€ kosten. 

Danke:m


----------



## Rotaugen Max (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Muss ich etwa doch noch einen neuen thread eröffnen? :q

Bitte antworten


----------



## Rotaugen Max (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Bitte, Bitte nur eine Antwort ?


----------



## Thor1282 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*

Hallo komme aus Nk im Saarland kann mir vieleicht jemand erklären wie ich an den Vauban See komme?
habe eine jahreskarte für frankreich habe diese bei angelsport becker in güdingen gekauft gillt diese am vauban see.
mfg


----------



## dark (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Anfänger"-Gewässer in Frankreich*



Thor1282 schrieb:


> Hallo komme aus Nk im Saarland kann mir vieleicht jemand erklären wie ich an den Vauban See komme?
> habe eine jahreskarte für frankreich habe diese bei angelsport becker in güdingen gekauft gillt diese am vauban see.
> mfg



Kommt drauf an, was du mit Jahreskarte für Frankreich meinst? Meinst du die 68-Haut-Rhin-Karte? Dann ja. Damit darfst du sowohl am Vauban-Weiher als auch am Altrhein etc. angeln. Normalerweise kriegt man ein Merkblatt zur Karte dazu, da steht dann alles drauf.

Gruss

Dark


----------

